# Unify "My Shows" between multiple TiVo's



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

Whole home DVR isn't a new concept and therefor isn't it time to unify multiple TiVo's into one master "My Shows", "To Do List", "Season Passes"' etc.? This certainly would make navigation across multiple TiVo's MUCH easier...


----------



## Christian Dad (Oct 27, 2005)

How do I "Thumbs Up" on this!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Christian Dad said:


> How do I "Thumbs Up" on this!


Make your preference known.

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx

TiVo is more likely to see it there.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

steve614 said:


> Make your preference known.
> 
> http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx
> 
> TiVo is more likely to see it there.


I would say that has been the number one most requested feature for ten years - Closely followed by 
cooperative tuners.

But I also do not want the consolidated NPL if it slows down my current Now Playing list.

Consider how today when you select the NPL from your local TiVo, you have a second or two delay as it builds the NPL. Imagine now if you had three or four TiVo's that had to be polled, the data consilidated and the NPL rendered.

Might as well go to the bathroom while you wait!

If that is what a consolidated NPL looks like, then no thank you.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes; this is a desirable feature. The thought is that this will likely not happen anytime soon because Tivo is moving towards the hub/spoke model with hubs being Tivo Elites or rumored 6-tuner Tivo (maybe one day there will be a 8 tuner Tivo?) with Tivo Minis as the spokes that stream content. It's a better model and likely the way the unified My Shows will work.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

If they ever implement this, it better be something I can disable because I sure don't want it.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> If they ever implement this, it better be something I can disable because I sure don't want it.


Why would you not want it? I can't for the life of me think of a reason why anyone would not want these features.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

magnus said:


> Why would you not want it? I can't for the life of me think of a reason why anyone would not want these features.


Because I don't want the NPL of the TiVo only I use cluttered up with all of the crap recorded by other members of the household.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Cooperative tuners are higher on my list. 

If they ever did create a consolidated NPL, I hope it comes with the user profiles mocked up some time ago. 

I would hate to have all my kids stuff in my NPL.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

This is thought to be included in the Spring Update. When I asked Margrat about this after the Fall Update, she mentioned this was coming next. We shall see.

I would imagine it would look like most cable companies or Direct TV's NPL and just list all shows between DVRS on the list. If there is duplicates it will group them


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

This is what DirecTV did when they introduced Whole Home to their HD DVR's. In the information segment it also included the name if on another TiVo. For the nah sayers getting all uptight calm down. I would expect that in the NPL list filter options i.e. Alpha/Date perhaps by TiVo or limit by THIS TiVo ONLY would be.

The one other thing this would affect is how then do you schedule a recording or season pass in another room. Of course this needs work anyway the convoluted way it works now is to convoluted. It's a lot of excess work to first browse the NPL, scroll to the TiVo you want to schedule on, press guide, select program, press info, press explore. It would really be nice if I could press record and choose the TiVo; recording conflict fine just choose a different TiVo w/o going through the preceding mess-o-steps again.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

PCurry57 said:


> This is what DirecTV did when they introduced Whole Home to their HD DVR's. In the information segment it also included the name if on another TiVo. For the nah sayers getting all uptight calm down. I would expect that in the NPL list filter options i.e. Alpha/Date perhaps by TiVo or limit by THIS TiVo ONLY would be.
> 
> The one other thing this would affect is how then do you schedule a recording or season pass in another room. Of course this needs work anyway the convoluted way it works now is to convoluted. It's a lot of excess work to first browse the NPL, scroll to the TiVo you want to schedule on, press guide, select program, press info, press explore. It would really be nice if I could press record and choose the TiVo; recording conflict fine just choose a different TiVo w/o going through the preceding mess-o-steps again.


To be honest, If you have multiple DVR's then the Season passes and To do lists should remain with each unit. it should not be rocket science for people to sort there season passes and know what conflicts.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

compnurd said:


> To be honest, If you have multiple DVR's then the Season passes and To do lists should remain with each unit. it should not be rocket science for people to sort there season passes and know what conflicts.


Wrong. I have 4 tivos, 3 family members, each setting season passes on each unit. It is near impossible to do this, since you cannot see the season passes on the unit you are not on.

A user program kmttg allows this a bit. It lets you see and MOVE season passes between tivo premiere units!


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

philhu said:


> Wrong. I have 4 tivos, 3 family members, each setting season passes on each unit. It is near impossible to do this, since you cannot see the season passes on the unit you are not on.
> 
> A user program kmttg allows this a bit. It lets you see and MOVE season passes between tivo premiere units!


Tivo.com does the same thing. Pull up two tivos next to each other and sort the season passes.. very easy


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

compnurd said:


> Tivo.com does the same thing. Pull up two tivos next to each other and sort the season passes.. very easy


Except it does not work on the tivo.com one.

1) The season passes are always sent to the other tivo out of order
2) Any season passes for shows that do not have any scheduled episodes for more than 14 days out get moved with the program name 'Corrupt-Delete Me'

I spent 4 days trying to use that feature. It simply does not work


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmmm never had that issue with it.. everything is in order


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> Because I don't want the NPL of the TiVo only I use cluttered up with all of the crap recorded by other members of the household.


Ah, that makes sense. I have two Premiers and use OTA only. There are not enough tuners in one box to record everything. I don't like having to manage which box should record what and what each box has on it. Yes, a drawback would be having all my kids' shows in an integrated NPL but I'm willing to live with that to not have to worry about where things record and which box they are on.


----------

